#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Software

## anwarmsh

I need *OFM* *O*il *F*ield *M*anager



 :Smile: See More: Software

----------


## dzaky_petrol@yahoo.com

I think you can Check this site brother...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope it can help you... :Smile: 

Regards
Dzaky

----------


## anwarmsh

Can you upload it to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], because i can't download from RapidShare from my country....

----------


## dzaky_petrol@yahoo.com

> Can you upload it to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], because i can't download from RapidShare from my country....



I'm Sorry if i reply this tread for a long time,..

I hope this link will help you anwarmsh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Dzaky

----------


## anwarmsh

Thank you brother

----------


## abdofighter

password please?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## dzaky_petrol@yahoo.com

there is no password here brother,
i think i didn't protect the Rar with the password , it's free for every one..

Regards
_dzky_

----------


## abdofighter

no ya man
the password is : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## whitebear

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## whitebear

i hope anyone can share manunal for use oil field manager, thank in advance :Smile:

----------


## elbelli2008

OFM 2009.1.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass:el_belli

----------


## Godson9

Can someone pls help me with Petrel software.

----------


## tiloe

Please share for me PSTware (Petroleum Software Technologies) at demy_va@yahoo.co.id 


Thanks bro...See More: Software

----------


## ashashash

Please any buddy can share Petrel Software with license also.

----------

